# Cbr1200 50mm hose



## Scouting4Coffee (May 14, 2014)

Dave, you mentioned a 50mm hose replacement for the cbr1200 that wouod be better than the supplied metal one - do you have a link? cannot pm you?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The link and description is on the last page of the userguide I wrote for the CBR1200...right at the bottom.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flexible-Air-Ducting-Silicone-Coated-Hot-Cold-Duct-Induction-Brakes-Cold-Feed-/190886536852?pt=UK_DIY_Materials_Plumbing_MJ&var=&hash=


----------



## Scouting4Coffee (May 14, 2014)

Thanks - should have realised that your guide would be comprehensive!! I'll get one of those, ta.


----------



## Scouting4Coffee (May 14, 2014)

Your guide mentions the 1/2 metre, does that reach?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Scouting4Coffee said:


> Your guide mentions the 1/2 metre, does that reach?


Does on mine....I got the red, felt it would look nice on the roaster.

Remember though to still check it's clear and has no accumulation of loose crap in the bends....as these can act as hot spots. I check ever few roasting sessions.


----------

